# TTOC Thames Valley Meet - Wednesday 12th October



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

*Wednesday 12th October, 7:30 PM*

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

This is a lovely pub just 1 mile from J4 on the M40, so very easy to get to. Marlow is right in the corner where Bucks, Berks and Oxon meet, so everyone is welcome. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to find some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars (or even aeroplanes!) all night! [smiley=gossip.gif]

The food is delicious, the portions are large, and the beer is brewed ½ mile down the road. [smiley=cheers.gif]

So who's coming along....

phodge & Mr phodge
Korry
slineTT & D6TTR
TT02OOT
Bucks85th
rob.b & Tina
Louise
ianttr


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Me please. I'll check if Emma wants to come. And yes I'll check with Diane as well


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes please if I survive ADI


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes please, moua and D6TTR......


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks guys and girls - you're all added! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TT02OOT (Jan 2, 2009)

Count me in (alone this time) but will have to leave early - trip to Guernsey in the morning early....
Paul


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Emma is coming as well


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TT02OOT said:


> Count me in (alone this time) but will have to leave early - trip to Guernsey in the morning early....
> Paul


So, you trust Nicola to do the packing then.... :wink:



Korry said:


> Emma is coming as well


Nice one!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry Penny, going to have to bail on this one I'm afraid. Tried twisting Kaya's arm but she's reckons she'll be too tired after her exams so we're going out early to eat.

See you soon though


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh go on then! If I must...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Sorry Penny, going to have to bail on this one I'm afraid. Tried twisting Kaya's arm but she's reckons she'll be too tired after her exams so we're going out early to eat.
> 
> See you soon though


Never mind....see you at Kneesworth.....Oh..... :?

:lol:



Bucks85th said:


> Oh go on then! If I must...


Of course you must!  Have we scared Maggie off?


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Penny, going to have to bail on this one I'm afraid. Tried twisting Kaya's arm but she's reckons she'll be too tired after her exams so we're going out early to eat.
> ...


No but I have


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh, sorry mate...


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

We will try and make this meet! Rob and Tina


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Rob and Tina! Sounds like you've got a nice looking car there, looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A shameless plug for my sponsorship thread.... :wink: :lol:

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=238148


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Anyone else want to join us next week?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Me..... Oh, wait.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

if you're going out to eat early, you can always come along later and have a beer with us....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> if you're going out to eat early, you can always come along later and have a beer with us....


Hmm... desert my lovely wife on her birthday for a drink with my TT buddies [smiley=idea.gif]

Not sure that would go down too well [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

That is just soooooo unreasonable! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Penny,
Very sorry but I am not going to be able to come on Wednesday as the team have qualified for the 7 a-side semis so if I don't go we'll only be a six!!
As you promised - I had a great time and met some lovely folk on Saturday at ADI 
See you at the next meet up (Otherwise you could all come to the Red Lion, Cassington  )
Aly xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No probs Aly, thanks for letting me know. 

Glad you enjoyed ADI and congrats on reaching the semis!!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Afraid I won't be able to make this one Penny. Saving hard now as I foolishly got engaged a few weeks ago!

Also need to find £200 to get the o/s sill replaced as some retard has buggered it, I can only guess trying to push a trolley between two cars at the supermarket and has scuffed/scratched/dented the sill from back to front. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Emma can't make it tonight, so it's only me !

Phil, congrats for the engagement and sorry to hear about the car !!!!!


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

hi penny .just finished work so i will come over as well . ian


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Have a lovely evening - see you next time hopefully


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

badyaker said:


> Afraid I won't be able to make this one Penny. Saving hard now as I foolishly got engaged a few weeks ago!
> 
> Also need to find £200 to get the o/s sill replaced as some retard has buggered it, I can only guess trying to push a trolley between two cars at the supermarket and has scuffed/scratched/dented the sill from back to front. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] and [smiley=bigcry.gif] !!



Korry said:


> Emma can't make it tonight, so it's only me !


No worries! 



ianttr said:


> hi penny .just finished work so i will come over as well . ian


Nice one!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers, have a good one. As luck would have it there is an olive green mk1 being broken in Essex and I have first dibs on the parts  Just hope it's not dodgy


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Penny for another great evening!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Another fantastic evening - well, it was after we'd opened those windows!! :lol:

Thanks to everyone who came along, and thanks to those who sponsored me and David for Sunday. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Pierre, Louise, Rob & Tina - it was great to meet you all, and I hope we'll see you again.  I can't believe that Louise and Rob & Tina know all the same people, but didn't know each other! It's a small world!! :lol:

I'll post up the details of the November meet and the Christmas Party as soon as I can.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you Penny once again. My friend had a lovely time and so did I.

See you all on the next one.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Glad you both enjoyed it. Pierre is welcome any time! 

(But please bring Donna next time, too! :wink: )


----------

